# Windows 10 weird issues



## billubakra (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello Friends,
We have a Harassment-Packard laptop that came with a Windows 10 Home OS. It is giving weird issues like sometimes the wifi disconnects all of a sudden and we have to restart to make it connect again. In networking properties sometimes the realtek wifi shown is disabled and when we try to enable it, it just gets stuck there. Sometimes the similar kinda issue is with bluetooth, it stops working all of a sudden. Now when we restart the system it gets stuck on the restarting screen and we have to turn the system off from the power button and then turn the same on. Only basic softwares like Firefox, MS Office etc. are installed in the system along with few games like GTA V(it doesn't work btw  ) and Mafia II. We regularly scan the system with Windows Defender, I am a big fan of Microsoft Security Essentials and personally I think WD is good. What could cause these things and why do we get stuck on the restart screen? Any need to scan the system for errors via cmd?
System file check (SFC) Scan and Repair System Files & - Microsoft Communit
Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2016)

Try a clean format. Issue most probably seems to be with the driver.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2016)

^^ *forum.digit.in/software-q/196697-display-driver-errors-os-hp-issue.html

Seems like win 10/HP just doesn't like his laptop.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2016)

I see. I too had driver issues with my laptop with win 10. After a long week of hit and trial, I was able to get a stable system. That's in case of Vaio which is such a badass when it comes to driver support. As far as my experience with HP is concerned, they have a very good driver support out of the box, at least till win 8.1. I can't understand why so many issues are happening with win 10.1, that too when the laptop is officially supported ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I see. I too had driver issues with my laptop with win 10. After a long week of hit and trial, I was able to get a stable system. That's in case of Vaio which is such a badass when it comes to driver support. As far as my experience with HP is concerned, they have a very good driver support out of the box, at least till win 8.1. I can't understand why so many issues are happening with win 10.1, that too when the laptop is officially supported ?



Maybe there are releasing not full supported drivers or buggy ones for the HP Laptop even though the Tech support is good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2016)

Almost same was the case with my friend's Dell laptop after he installed Win10. The net connection was intermittent, which interrupted our online gaming a lot. Eventually he got frustrated and switched back to Win7.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 10, 2016)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]    [MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]
In your cases the system was upgraded to 10, but in mine case it came preinstalled with 10, so no offense but what will be the benefit of formatting? Moreover I can recover not format because if I do I will have to download 10 installer file and then use the key of the OS installed in the system to activate it again. It will be activated but since Harassment-Packard's bloatware will be gone so the warranty will be void. Moreover after formatting the drivers that we will be forced to install will be the same customized by hp so it will be a time waste according to the little what I know.

   [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
The customized drivers that they are releasing are full of bugs as per Intel and MS. Have you checked this thread of mine-

*forum.digit.in/software-q/196697-display-driver-errors-os-hp-issue.html

Their customer support SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
    [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
True that bro. I hate Harassment-Packard.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2016)

> In your cases the system was upgraded to 10, but in mine case it came preinstalled with 10, so no offense but what will be the benefit of formatting?



To try the Windows stock drivers first, and rule out one by one that which driver or software is creating the problem. Even I had the AMD driver crashing problem same as you but I eventually managed to solve it.



> Moreover I can recover not format because if I do I will have to download 10 installer file and then use the key of the OS installed in the system to activate it again. It will be activated but since Harassment-Packard's bloatware will be gone so the warranty will be void.



Void ? Who told you that ?


----------



## Minion (Jun 10, 2016)

Wifi Disconnection Issue
To solve wifi disconnection issue download wifi driver from HP website


Laptop Not shutting download

1)Go to device manager
2)Select view->hidden devices
Disable Intel management Engine Interface.

Do not Use WD it very disk intensive it will cause slow bootup use 360 internet security or avira.

Finally scan you laptop with malware byte anti malware to make sure you laptop is not infected.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 10, 2016)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
_Wifi Disconnection Issue
To solve wifi disconnection issue download wifi driver from HP website_

Drivers already auto downloaded and auto updated from hp and realtek. Is there any specific version that you are referring to?


_Laptop Not shutting download

1)Go to device manager
2)Select view->hidden devices
Disable Intel management Engine Interface._

Laptop shuts down fine, we get stuck on the restart screen. What exactly does this Intel management Engine Interface do? I am asking because I am of the million users worldwide who is getting the Intel driver error.

_Do not Use WD it very disk intensive it will cause slow bootup use 360 internet security or avira._

Other than MSE/WD I believe only in KAV. It is better than 360 and avira, ain't it?

_Finally scan you laptop with malware byte anti malware to make sure you laptop is not infected._

Will do that tomorrow. Any need to check the drives for errors via this-
System file check (SFC) Scan and Repair System Files & - Microsoft Communit

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]
_To try the Windows stock drivers first, and rule out one by one that which driver or software is creating the problem. Even I had the AMD driver crashing problem same as you but I eventually managed to solve it.
_
What does Windows stock driver mean? I mean say the driver for Intel graphic card, stock one means the one downloaded from MS manufactured by Intel? Brother I am amongst the millions who is getting the Intel error in 10 and not even the brighter minds in Intel are able to provide any resolution because the laptop manufacturers customize their drivers. 

_Void ? Who told you that ?
_
Tons of Harassment-Packard's case manager's who have been wasting our time since the past few months.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2016)

> I will have to download 10 installer file and then use the key of the OS installed in the system to activate it again



First of all you will need a specific win 10 HP OEM image/iso file or win 10 SL(single language,by default english) edition.The usual win 10 home/pro images won't work.

Second,there is no need to enter any thing.Win 10 install doesn't require a key to install as this step can be skipped just like in win 7 install.Once installed,as soon as system is online win 10 will send the key info embedded in laptop bios along with laptop hardware hash & version of win 10 installed to MS servers.If the same system has been activated earlier even once then this info is already saved in MS servers & if everything is same win 10 will get activated.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 11, 2016)

> Laptop Not shutting down



I too had windows not shutting down problem. When I initiated shutdown, nothing happened.



> Do not Use WD it very disk intensive it will cause slow bootup



Source ?



> What does Windows stock driver mean?



The drivers which automatically get installed after installing windows. This excludes forcing update via device manager.



> Tons of Harassment-Packard's case manager's who have been wasting our time since the past few months.



It's false. Why'd formatting the laptop void the warranty ?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 11, 2016)

_The drivers which automatically get installed after installing windows. This excludes forcing update via device manager._
Let's talk about Intel's graphic drivers for a second, I am skeptical that after the clean format any drivers will be auto installed as in C drive the default driver installer files saved are the one's customized by hp, after clean formatting they will be gone and we will have to provide the drivers for the same. Drivers from Intel's website won't install as they won't be suited with the hardware.

_
It's false. Why'd formatting the laptop void the warranty ?_
The same way rooting voids the warranty of a smartphone. Since formatting will delete the bloatware and HSA so they consider that as the user messing around with the software and hence warranty void.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 11, 2016)

billubakra said:


> The same way rooting voids the warranty of a smartphone. Since formatting will delete the bloatware and HSA so they consider that as the user messing around with the software and hence warranty void.



 Did you get this quote from HP guys or you are just assuming? If its quoted by HP people then it is really Harrasment-P.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2016)

I read the terms & conditions of HP India warranty & although i could find restrictions regarding upgrading hardware(e.g.increasing ram,getting larger capacity hdd etc) there was nothing explicitly written about warranty being void on account of modification of pre-installed software.Send them an email stating the same & tell them to give it to you in writing that formatting will result in warranty being void.Mobile phone case is different because unlike PC,mobiles don't have a standard universal android version & installing/rooting enables user to install/modify the phone OS which may damage the hardware.In case of HP it is not like MS make a special version of windows for them,only difference is drivers which also have to be approved by MS.One can clean install win 10 & install drivers & utilities from HP in the beginning & that would be no different from pre-installed version except for the trial softwares provided by HP.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 11, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Did you get this quote from HP guys or you are just assuming? If its quoted by HP people then it is really Harrasment-P.





whitestar_999 said:


> I read the terms & conditions of HP India warranty & although i could find restrictions regarding upgrading hardware(e.g.increasing ram,getting larger capacity hdd etc) there was nothing explicitly written about warranty being void on account of modification of pre-installed software.Send them an email stating the same & tell them to give it to you in writing that formatting will result in warranty being void.Mobile phone case is different because unlike PC,mobiles don't have a standard universal android version & installing/rooting enables user to install/modify the phone OS which may damage the hardware.In case of HP it is not like MS make a special version of windows for them,only difference is drivers which also have to be approved by MS.One can clean install win 10 & install drivers & utilities from HP in the beginning & that would be no different from pre-installed version except for the trial softwares provided by HP.




Multiple case managers who are sitting in Bangalore have told me this thing, including the afore and sysnet service team of theirs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2016)

But what about in writing.As long as it is not in writing from an official HP email address it is not defensible in any court of law.Ask them their official email ID then send them an email asking a clear question in writing whose answer can only be given in Yes or No.Tell them over phone that you require this in writing as you cannot find it in warranty T&C available on HP India website.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 11, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> But what about in writing.As long as it is not in writing from an official HP email address it is not defensible in any court of law.Ask them their official email ID then send them an email asking a clear question in writing whose answer can only be given in Yes or No.Tell them over phone that you require this in writing as you cannot find it in warranty T&C available on HP India website.



Sending them a mail with everything explained like you have told me. Brother this wifi disconnection thing is very irritating. It disconnects after 2-4 hours of being connected to wifi. A yellow exclamation sign comes on the wi-fi signal and it doesn't even search for the wifi spots in the area. When we restart it gets stuck on the restart screen. Any fix?

  [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
Awaiting for your reply dear.


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2016)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
> Awaiting for your reply dear.



1)use your laptop model no. to find wifi driver just google <laptop model> drivers download 
Then go to HP site.
for e.g for my laptop i get this page HP Pavilion 15-p077tx Notebook PC Drivers and Downloads | HP® Customer Support

1)For some reason microsoft wifi driver cause frequent signal losses hence wifi disconnection.

2)I have no idea but it is related to chipset driver and prevent system from shutting down or restart.

3)Avira and 360 internet security gives very good protection for free and will not slows down you PC.

4)I said to scan laptop since WD is not very good at blocking malware and these viruses cause all type of slow downs and problem.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> I too had windows not shutting down problem. When I initiated shutdown, nothing happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Source ?



Did you disabled intel management engine interface from device manager?


OK 
After switching on laptop open task manager see WD hogging HDD for longest time.

To prevent this issue i am using 360 total security.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 11, 2016)

_1)use your laptop model no. to find wifi driver just google <laptop model> drivers download 
Then go to HP site.
for e.g for my laptop i get this page HP Pavilion 15-p077tx Notebook PC Drivers and Downloads | HP® Customer Support

1)For some reason microsoft wifi driver cause frequent signal losses hence wifi disconnection.
_

Got your point but the drivers are already installed and are up to date, so why download and install them again?

_
2)I have no idea but it is related to chipset driver and prevent system from shutting down or restart._

Will try that.

_
3)Avira and 360 internet security gives very good protection for free and will not slows down you PC.

4)I said to scan laptop since WD is not very good at blocking malware and these viruses cause all type of slow downs and problem._

Any source for what you have mentioned as asked by  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]


----------



## billubakra (Jun 13, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Can we use the recovery discs made in the older system in the replaced system? The specs are same but the serial number, motherboard etc. is changed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 13, 2016)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]
> 
> Can we use the recovery discs made in the older system in the replaced system? The specs are same but the serial number, motherboard etc. is changed.



Drivers would be different. I do not recommend it.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 13, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Drivers would be different. I do not recommend it.



How come the drivers will be different if the model, specs etc are same?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 13, 2016)

billubakra said:


> How come the drivers will be different if the model, specs etc are same?



Board was changed, right ? If the model is exactly same, then you may give it a try.


----------



## Minion (Jun 13, 2016)

billubakra said:


> _1)use your laptop model no. to find wifi driver just google <laptop model> drivers download
> Then go to HP site.
> for e.g for my laptop i get this page HP Pavilion 15-p077tx Notebook PC Drivers and Downloads | HP® Customer Support
> 
> ...



1)Because wifi drivers provided by microsoft are buggy.
Just download WIFI driver from HP website it will solve wifi issue.
3)Install Avira/360 and see for yourself boot time will vastly improve.
Not everything are written over internet I used almost all AVs and know how they performs.
4)MSE detection ratio hovers around 95% and those 5% can cause serious damage to OS.
Goodbye Microsoft Security Essentials: Microsoft Now Recommends You Use a Third-Party Antiviru
Microsoft security tool fails malware detection tes

These articles are old but nothing has changed since.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 13, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Board was changed, right ? If the model is exactly same, then you may give it a try.



I am not gonna give it a try dear, don't have time to spend 7-8 hours again on creation of those discs. Just wanted to be sure so that I am ready for emergencies. Board and everything was changed as it is a replaced unit. I think it should work, needed expert advice btw.



Minion said:


> 1)Because wifi drivers provided by microsoft are buggy.
> Just download WIFI driver from HP website it will solve wifi issue.
> 3)Install Avira/360 and see for yourself boot time will vastly improve.
> Not everything are written over internet I used almost all AVs and know how they performs.
> ...



1. Will do and will get back to you.
3. & 4. Not everything is written over the internet, I have used some of the most used AV's and I think MSE/WD are good if you want to opt for free AV's, no offence to Avira, Avast etc., if you really want to spend money then go for KAV, yes I am offending every other paid av's.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 13, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I am not gonna give it a try dear, don't have time to spend 7-8 hours again on creation of those discs. Just wanted to be sure so that I am ready for emergencies. Board and everything was changed as it is a replaced unit. I think it should work, needed expert advice btw.



I was also wondering that why did you want to try it in the first place.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2016)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]

Which is the wifi driver?

HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support


----------



## Minion (Jun 16, 2016)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
> 
> Which is the wifi driver?
> 
> HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support


Download both these and checks which one works looks Like HP is drunk.

Realtek RTL8723BE/RTL8188EE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Drivers
Intel Wireless LAN Drivers

I think you should try realtek first then intel.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2016)

Brother what's up with the line in bold?

Realtek RTL8723BE/RTL8188EE 802.11b/g/n driver currently installed in the laptop is 2023.30.301.2016 which is newer than the version on the site 2023.18.814.2015, how is the older model having the date of June 15, 2016 on the site?

Not able to find the Intel one in the device manager. Should I go for it? I am on a very slow and limited internet so please guide accordingly.





Minion said:


> Download both these and *checks which one works looks Like HP is drunk*.
> 
> Realtek RTL8723BE/RTL8188EE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Drivers
> Intel Wireless LAN Drivers
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

Any laptop will have one wifi card.If realtek wifi is working for you then that means intel wifi won't work for you.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Any laptop will have one wifi card.If realtek wifi is working for you then that means intel wifi won't work for you.



But I have already have the latest version installed. So, what to do next?


----------



## Minion (Jun 17, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Brother what's up with the line in bold?
> 
> Realtek RTL8723BE/RTL8188EE 802.11b/g/n driver currently installed in the laptop is 2023.30.301.2016 which is newer than the version on the site 2023.18.814.2015, how is the older model having the date of June 15, 2016 on the site?



Then Download realtek one.

Regarding Bold line why the hell HP mentioned both Intel and Realtek wifi drivers for a single device.

- - - Updated - - -



billubakra said:


> But I have already have the latest version installed. So, what to do next?



Did you downloaded that realtek driver or is it from Microsoft?If it is from microsoft then download realtek wifi driver from HP website and install.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2016)

^^many laptop manufacturers have different hardware for same model in different countries.This particular model,i think,comes with intel wifi in USA as the driver download link used was for en-US.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 18, 2016)

Minion said:


> Then Download realtek one.
> 
> Regarding Bold line why the hell HP mentioned both Intel and Realtek wifi drivers for a single device.
> 
> ...



I didn't download the realtek driver, it was updated via Windows update I think. From where do Windows update download/update these drivers, I am talking about realtek, Intel etc. from MS, Laptop Manufacturer or Intel/Realtek?



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^many laptop manufacturers have different hardware for same model in different countries.This particular model,i think,comes with intel wifi in USA as the driver download link used was for en-US.



There is no link for India, so I guess the US one should do it.


----------



## Minion (Jun 18, 2016)

billubakra said:


> There is no link for India, so I guess the US one should do it.



Yeah that should solve your wifi issue.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 18, 2016)

Minion said:


> Yeah that should solve your wifi issue.



Downloading the same dear, will update asap. From where do Windows update download/update these drivers, I am talking about realtek, Intel etc. from MS, Laptop Manufacturer or Intel/Realtek?


----------



## Minion (Jun 18, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Downloading the same dear, will update asap. From where do Windows update download/update these drivers, I am talking about realtek, Intel etc. from MS, Laptop Manufacturer or Intel/Realtek?



Its from MS servers.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 20, 2016)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Dear Brothers, I have installed the driver. Will update if the issue is there again.

Why I am seeing Urdu, Chinese stuff?
*oi64.tinypic.com/1onodd.jpg
*oi68.tinypic.com/2q80spe.jpg

I can delete the second file, but it comes back after few restarts. Anything to worry? Any sign of malware or something?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 20, 2016)

Seems like language pack.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 21, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Seems like language pack.



What does that mean dear? No font has been installed in the system.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2016)

billubakra said:


> What does that mean dear? No font has been installed in the system.



A software comes in several languages depending upon the support of the developer. When a new language is added, it is pushed as an update.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 21, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> A software comes in several languages depending upon the support of the developer. When a new language is added, it is pushed as an update.



If I have installed the English one's then why is it showing the non-English one's as some files? Is there anything to to worry about, malware etc. stuff?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2016)

No, it's fine.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2016)

10 is full of bugs, sometimes the battery level logo hides, sometimes wifi, kabhi sala calendar nahi khulta. We have to restart to make these issues go away. Hadd hi hogi.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 27, 2016)

billubakra said:


> 10 is full of bugs, sometimes the battery level logo hides, sometimes wifi, kabhi sala calendar nahi khulta. We have to restart to make these issues go away. Hadd hi hogi.



wow. just found this thread. 
My Win 10 BSODs quite frequently.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, can't take screenshots like in win8.1 have to manually paste the image to paint and then save it.


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2016)

billubakra said:


> 10 is full of bugs, sometimes the battery level logo hides, sometimes wifi, kabhi sala calendar nahi khulta. We have to restart to make these issues go away. Hadd hi hogi.



I suggest you Download November Update burn it into dvd clean install it on your laptop.I was facing these issues before but after clean installing Win 10(nov update) all problems are gone.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2016)

mastercool8695 said:


> wow. just found this thread.
> My Win 10 BSODs quite frequently.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



 [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION]
Yes too much errors dear.


 [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] @dashing.sujay
Used the laptop after 40 minutes of non-usage. No keys on the keyboard were working, tried restarting but got this error on the blue screen Cancel state in completed IRP. Google says, The Cancel_State_in_Completed_IRP error can appear when a driver has performed an incorrect operation. This can also occur when two drivers try to access IRP at the same time. After the restart the keyboard is working fine. Any need for any kinda troubleshooting?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Check my post here:
*forum.digit.in/software-q/196697-display-driver-errors-os-hp-issue-post2292183.html#post2292183


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 28, 2016)

Win 10 as per my experience is very good, a bit buggy though but that's only when cross device support is taken into scene, and it's quite expected as it's still in nascent stage.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2016)

You mean considering the OEM's? Yes 10 is cool but the bugs are way too many.



dashing.sujay said:


> Win 10 as per my experience is very good, a bit buggy though *but that's only when cross device support is taken into scene*, and it's quite expected as it's still in nascent stage.


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 29, 2016)

Windows automatically just started upgrading to Windows 10.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2016)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]          [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

When the laptop is in non-usage mode say for 15-20 minutes and when we wake it up by pressing any key, it starts acting weird. Sometimes the keyboard don't work or some other issue is there. Just few minutes back when I clicked on the touchpad the system restarted. Few websites say that it might be caused due to driver faults. Is that so?

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> I suggest you Download November Update burn it into dvd clean install it on your laptop.I was facing these issues before but after clean installing Win 10(nov update) all problems are gone.



What about those systems in which Win 10 was preinstalled? I can clean format, but that would void the warranty as per harrasement-packard as their bloatware will be uninstalled. They even sent a mail confirming the same, I will post a ss once I am able to find it.


----------



## Minion (Jun 29, 2016)

What about those systems in which Win 10 was preinstalled? I can clean format, but that would void the warranty as per harrasement-packard as their bloatware will be uninstalled. They even sent a mail confirming the same, I will post a ss once I am able to find it.[/QUOTE]

How much warranty time is left?Do one thing send your laptop to HP service center they will fix your issues.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2016)

Minion said:


> What about those systems in which Win 10 was preinstalled? I can clean format, but that would void the warranty as per harrasement-packard as their bloatware will be uninstalled. They even sent a mail confirming the same, I will post a ss once I am able to find it.
> 
> How much warranty time is left?Do one thing send your laptop to HP service center they will fix your issues.



The fix that I need is for Intel driver errors and these Windows 10 bugs. Harassement-Packard DOES NOT have a fix for the latter one, they have exhausted all options *forum.digit.in/software-q/196697-display-driver-errors-os-hp-issue-7.html

Regarding Windows 10 bugs, only MS can fix that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2016)

A workaround for HP warranty void issue with clean install:
*forum.digit.in/software-q/196697-display-driver-errors-os-hp-issue-post2292543.html#post2292543


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 1, 2016)

solved the screenshot issue. 
Actually, it was saving the screenshots to onedrive, and I didn't check there. I changed the Registry entry and added a new one after following a tutorial online, and it worked, now back to saving it in the Pictures folder. And, in the process, I got to know that one can change the defaults of various things from the registry very easily.


----------

